# Stihl FS66 Question



## Freudianfloyd (May 10, 2020)

A buddy dropped off a weedeater that his dad gave him before he died. I got it running after replacing the spark plug, fuel filter, fuel line, rebuilding the carb, and cleaning the spark arrestor. However it acts erratically. I am certain it is an air leak around the crank seals. I sprayed some carb cleaner in the area of the seals and it nearly stalled.

My question is, can you still get parts for these, and can you replace the seals without a complete teardown? If it requires a teardown, I might as well put new rings and bearings in it. I'm just trying to get a roundabout price for him before I start pulling more apart or if it is even worth investing anymore into it.


----------



## Mad Professor (May 15, 2020)

here's an IPL


----------



## John Lyngdal (May 15, 2020)

I had one, but sent it down the road as many parts are NLA.


----------



## Freudianfloyd (May 15, 2020)

Thanks guys. I told my buddy what it needed, he said he didn't want to invest that much, so I put it together. It runs good, but I know it has a pretty good air leak. I told him he can start it up for sentimental reasons but I wouldn't run it for very long.


----------



## HarleyT (May 15, 2020)

Look at the block that the carb mounts on, check it for cracks.


----------

